# Im done



## Efflyft (Jan 22, 2020)

I've driven close to two thousand riders and tonight they just screwed me with their unprofessionalism and inexcusable behavior. I'm done.
After using express pay a couple times today, I transferred more money into my bank account. A few minutes later I get a message from Lyft saying that my bank is no longer accepting express pay so I have to wait 2-3 days now. The money I deposited (that is just floating somewhere now) was going to be used so I could go and get some food. But I cant now. Oh yeah and it's my birthday. 
No warning about the bank change. And you let me know at 10:00 at night??? Right after I transferred money. 
Seriously Lyft. 
Eff you. 
POS.


----------



## G.S.M. (Oct 28, 2019)

So let me get this straight...

You transferred all your money in this world, had no food to eat, no money for food to eat, and you were trusting your survival on Lyft to make an instant deposit?

I always plan on everything going wrong in life, so I never get into these situations....perhaps you should start becoming more negative


----------



## Efflyft (Jan 22, 2020)

Actually you're not getting any of it straight. I didnt transfer "all my money in this world." 
That's absurd.
You're either not able to grasp simple concepts or you're just trolling. 
Either way, beat it. 
I dont want to hear it. 
I'm obviously frustrated and venting and you're not helping so get lost.

And you're on ignore now too


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

Efflyft said:


> Actually you're not getting any of it straight. I didnt transfer "all my money in this world."
> That's absurd.
> You're either not able to grasp simple concepts or you're just trolling.
> Either way, beat it.
> ...


Sounds like you might be doing this wrong.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

G.S.M. said:


> So let me get this straight...
> You transferred all your money in this world, had no food to eat, no money for food to eat, and you were trusting your survival on Lyft to make an instant deposit?


Not only that,
He quit "I'm Done" his only visible means of income.
"EFF U Lyft"

Whatever He's Doin'
It ain't Workin'


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

This is a very sad trend. If op was really counting on instant pay for tonight’s dinner then it speaks volumes on the state of Lyft drivers pay.


----------



## JDS5768 (Jan 2, 2020)

this OP is depressing as hell


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

💳


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Happy Birthday! 🎈🎉 

Give yourself a great birthday by searching for a new job. You can do better than Lyft.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Efflyft said:


> I've driven close to two thousand riders and tonight they just screwed me with their unprofessionalism and inexcusable behavior. I'm done.
> After using express pay a couple times today, I transferred more money into my bank account. A few minutes later I get a message from Lyft saying that my bank is no longer accepting express pay so I have to wait 2-3 days now. The money I deposited (that is just floating somewhere now) was going to be used so I could go and get some food. But I cant now. Oh yeah and it's my birthday.
> No warning about the bank change. And you let me know at 10:00 at night??? Right after I transferred money.
> Seriously Lyft.
> ...


Lesson learned.



Efflyft said:


> Actually you're not getting any of it straight. I didnt transfer "all my money in this world."
> That's absurd.
> You're either not able to grasp simple concepts or you're just trolling.
> Either way, beat it.
> ...


Get over it.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> If op was really counting on instant pay for tonight's dinner then it speaks volumes on the state of Lyft drivers pay.


We do not know where Original Poster's market is, as under "from" he entered "your [donkey]". Despite that, in many markets, Uber and Lyft drivers are sleeping in their cars due to the low pay.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

G.S.M. said:


> So let me get this straight...
> 
> You transferred all your money in this world, had no food to eat, no money for food to eat, and you were trusting your survival on Lyft to make an instant deposit?
> 
> I always plan on everything going wrong in life, so I never get into these situations....perhaps you should start becoming more negative


do not trust your survival on Lyft


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

So because your bank changed their rules your mad at lyft? 

Why aren't you mad at your bank?


----------



## Ozzone (Feb 23, 2019)

Hey efflyft, I had the same exact thing happen to me. The bank is no longer accepting express pay and to contact the bank. This was around 10:00pm when I did the transfer.

Guess what? I contacted the bank and they told me it was their fault, not Lyft's. Lyft attempted to deposit the money but the bank was having issues (the bank rep said it was computer related) and caused the deposit not to go through instantly. When the bank rejected the deposit, Lyft then did a regular deposit that takes a day or two to go through.

Two days later I did express pay to test it and it went through just fine.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

I guess quitting will help you get that food money ... Go for it.


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

Efflyft said:


> I've driven close to two thousand riders and tonight they just screwed me with their unprofessionalism and inexcusable behavior. I'm done.
> After using express pay a couple times today, I transferred more money into my bank account. A few minutes later I get a message from Lyft saying that my bank is no longer accepting express pay so I have to wait 2-3 days now. The money I deposited (that is just floating somewhere now) was going to be used so I could go and get some food. But I cant now. Oh yeah and it's my birthday.
> No warning about the bank change. And you let me know at 10:00 at night??? Right after I transferred money.
> Seriously Lyft.
> ...


Your anger is misplaced. "MY BANK IS NO LONGER ACCEPTING EXPRESS PAY" Be mad at them. If you can't recognize this, I suggest getting a job that pays by cash or check.


----------



## Ozzone (Feb 23, 2019)

jlong105 said:


> Your anger is misplaced. "MY BANK IS NO LONGER ACCEPTING EXPRESS PAY" Be mad at them. If you can't recognize this, I suggest getting a job that pays by cash or check.


Like I said above, I suspect this was a one-time incident. The bank didn't stop accepting express pay, it had a computer issue when the deposit was attempted is all.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

It's never ceases to amaze me the lack of compassion on this Forum!

Some of you are just plain jerks!


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

TPAMB said:


> It's never ceases to amaze me the lack of compassion on this Forum!
> 
> Some of you are just plain jerks!


I have compassion for the guy, I just think he's mad at the wrong entity.

I think he should fire bomb all of his bank's branches in his city.


----------



## Bulls23 (Sep 4, 2015)

Efflyft said:


> I've driven close to two thousand riders and tonight they just screwed me with their unprofessionalism and inexcusable behavior. I'm done.
> After using express pay a couple times today, I transferred more money into my bank account. A few minutes later I get a message from Lyft saying that my bank is no longer accepting express pay so I have to wait 2-3 days now. The money I deposited (that is just floating somewhere now) was going to be used so I could go and get some food. But I cant now. Oh yeah and it's my birthday.
> No warning about the bank change. And you let me know at 10:00 at night??? Right after I transferred money.
> Seriously Lyft.
> ...


Good for you, man. Relying on Lyft/Uber as your main source of income is plain stupid these days.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Efflyft said:


> I've driven close to two thousand riders and tonight they just screwed me with their unprofessionalism and inexcusable behavior. I'm done.
> After using express pay a couple times today, I transferred more money into my bank account. A few minutes later I get a message from Lyft saying that my bank is no longer accepting express pay so I have to wait 2-3 days now. The money I deposited (that is just floating somewhere now) was going to be used so I could go and get some food. But I cant now. Oh yeah and it's my birthday.
> No warning about the bank change. And you let me know at 10:00 at night??? Right after I transferred money.
> Seriously Lyft.
> ...


Soooo issue here is your poor financial planning. Have you given any thoughts to educating yourself to be more financially responsible?



TPAMB said:


> It's never ceases to amaze me the lack of compassion on this Forum!
> 
> Some of you are just plain jerks!


Cuz some of these stories are issues a kindergarten children would not get themselves into... how do you justify compassion to an adult who keeps making wrong choices in his life? Issue is not with the forum, the issue is with the individuals shooting themselves in the foot AND blaming everyone else for their problems. That seems to be running themes with all these stories. Want compassion?!... I'll compassion you in the app.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> This is a very sad trend. If op was really counting on instant pay for tonight's dinner then it speaks volumes on the state of Lyft drivers pay.


Or they are just making poor decisions.......


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

G.S.M. said:


> So let me get this straight...
> 
> You transferred all your money in this world, had no food to eat, no money for food to eat, and you were trusting your survival on Lyft to make an instant deposit?
> 
> I always plan on everything going wrong in life, so I never get into these situations....perhaps you should start becoming more negative


Planning for the unexpected or negative is a good quality for an investor, a businessman or anyone for that matter but yeah, it can affect your outlook for the worse. I would imagine most of us drivers have zero money in the kitty, which is why we're out here in the first place and Uber has a neverending deluge of drivers


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

Efflyft said:


> I've driven close to two thousand riders and tonight they just screwed me with their unprofessionalism and inexcusable behavior. I'm done.
> After using express pay a couple times today, I transferred more money into my bank account. A few minutes later I get a message from Lyft saying that my bank is no longer accepting express pay so I have to wait 2-3 days now. The money I deposited (that is just floating somewhere now) was going to be used so I could go and get some food. But I cant now. Oh yeah and it's my birthday.
> No warning about the bank change. And you let me know at 10:00 at night??? Right after I transferred money.
> Seriously Lyft.
> ...


I understand the frustration. Give yourself a few days to cool off. I would also contact your bank and double check if it's true they aren't accepting express pay. Maybe do a ride or two in a few days, then do express pay and see if you have the same issue. 


Ozzone said:


> Like I said above, I suspect this was a one-time incident. The bank didn't stop accepting express pay, it had a computer issue when the deposit was attempted is all.


Yeah something similar happened to me a few months ago and I had an error and had to wait 1-2 days to receive my pay. Another time Lyft deposited the money in my bank account via Express Pay immediately but my bank account never showed the actual line of transaction. Only way I could tell it was deposited was by seeing that my available balance increased.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Boca Ratman said:


> I have compassion for the guy, I just think he's mad at the wrong entity.
> 
> I think he should fire bomb all of his bank's branches in his city.


Great idea. That'll pay for all his food for the next 15 - 20 years. Three hot meals a day!

Whoop, Whoop &#128077;


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

TPAMB said:


> It's never ceases to amaze me the lack of compassion on this Forum!
> 
> Some of you are just plain jerks!


I think what is missing on these forums is not necessarily compassion, but empathy. Humans are not perfect. Not all of us have our poop together and we make mistakes. What is a dumb mistake to one, is an honest mistake to another.

Is it wise to rely on Uber/Lyft as the only source of income? No. But we have not lived an ounce of life in the shoes of a person that makes that choice. And we have no idea what that person has gone through to be in that position to have to make that choice. And when things go awry, piling it on them with insults do not help. The only person it helps are those who get an endorphin rush by being able to label someone else "stupid" or "an idiot" anonymously on the internet.

There is no problem with constructive criticism, it should be welcomed. But when that criticism is laced with insults, it only poisons the conversation (which happens often here).


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> We do not know where Original Poster's market is, as under "from" he entered "your [donkey]". Despite that, in many markets, Uber and Lyft drivers are sleeping in their cars due to the low pay.


Just another one thread wonder from an angry "New" Member troll. Oh well.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

TPAMB said:


> It's never ceases to amaze me the lack of compassion on this Forum!
> 
> Some of you are just plain jerks!


I think I showed compassion and remarkable restraint for not commenting about what a dumbass they were when I first saw this thread.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

G.S.M. said:


> So let me get this straight...
> 
> You transferred all your money in this world, had no food to eat, no money for food to eat, and you were trusting your survival on Lyft to make an instant deposit?
> 
> I always plan on everything going wrong in life, so I never get into these situations....perhaps you should start becoming more negative


You forgot

" HAPPY BIRTHDAY "!


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

I would reenter all the info to set up the bank account and see if that corrects the problem. If not -- open another checking account with Chase or one of the bigger banks.
This could just be a Lyft system problem.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

I have 3 different banks to deposit funds from Uber, never had an issue with getting deposits.


----------



## TGK (May 31, 2018)

It seems_* Lyft*_ will send that email about your bank not accepting Express Pay to almost every Driver that does not take the *Lyft* Account for depositing pay. The *Lyft* system is designed to* NOT* make *ALL* deposits because it depends on an immediate response from your bank before the deposit is initiated. Lyft seems to do this purposely to make you get their account card.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

Efflyft said:


> I've driven close to two thousand riders and tonight they just screwed me with their unprofessionalism and inexcusable behavior. I'm done.
> After using express pay a couple times today, I transferred more money into my bank account. A few minutes later I get a message from Lyft saying that my bank is no longer accepting express pay so I have to wait 2-3 days now. The money I deposited (that is just floating somewhere now) was going to be used so I could go and get some food. But I cant now. Oh yeah and it's my birthday.
> No warning about the bank change. And you let me know at 10:00 at night??? Right after I transferred money.
> Seriously Lyft.
> ...


Sometimes express pay fails for unknown reasons. Lyft always says your bank no longer accepts (or some such nonsense) but that's a lie. Just re-enter the same card, it will work next time like it has in the past. You'll have your money from the failed transaction in by direct deposit in 2-3 days.

Never rely on either Lyft or Uber's instant pay, both have been known to fail occasionally. Don't let it be a crisis.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Efflyft said:


> I've driven close to two thousand riders and tonight they just screwed me with their unprofessionalism and inexcusable behavior. I'm done.
> After using express pay a couple times today, I transferred more money into my bank account. A few minutes later I get a message from Lyft saying that my bank is no longer accepting express pay so I have to wait 2-3 days now. The money I deposited (that is just floating somewhere now) was going to be used so I could go and get some food. But I cant now. Oh yeah and it's my birthday.
> No warning about the bank change. And you let me know at 10:00 at night??? Right after I transferred money.
> Seriously Lyft.
> ...


if your account is over drafted you cant use instant pay.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> This is a very sad trend. If op was really counting on instant pay for tonight's dinner then it speaks volumes on the state of Lyft drivers pay.


Bingo! Over the 5 years I've driven (part-time) with Lyft, the company has nibbled away at our revenue. Less pay for this...no more pay for that. It's why the overall quality of Lyft drivers is decreasing. The U.S. economy is such that its easier to make more money now, without enduring cuts in pay, combined with increasing auto repair and maintenance bills.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I spent 7 years living with a job that paid once per month, no exceptions. It was hard at times. My compassion for people not being able to budget on a weekly pay disappeared in 1991.

I am not talking about lack of money, that is a problem many of us share. I'm talking about lack of an ability to budget or make money stretch a full 7 days.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

How bout this.... If you are truly strapped PM me and I'll spot you something to help you get through. Unlike these other asses I have a heart and would hate for anyone to go without because Lyft did them wrong. You can pay me back when it's fixed... And If not well that's on you at least I will know I did the right thing...


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Guess he wasn't that bad off after all...


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Dekero said:


> Guess he wasn't that bad off after all...


He couldn't afford to post another message, he was so broke


----------

